# Man sets python on Police, fails



## euphorion (Jun 19, 2008)

*http://www.metro.co.uk/weird/article.html?in_article_id=181172&in_page_id=2*


----------



## callith (Jun 19, 2008)

ha, what a fool


----------



## snakecharma (Jun 19, 2008)

ahhhhhhhahahahahahaha 

could just imagine mr Rodriguez sitting there yellin at his python "go on sick me boy, get em goooo onnnnn sick em" 

what a jackass


----------



## Renagade (Jun 19, 2008)

the snake wasn't moving because he was just getting into his silent ninja mode and he had to warm up to do it. it's the downfall with cold blooded animals.


----------



## caustichumor (Jun 19, 2008)

Nothing more frightening then a well trained attack reptile. They are such fast learners....


----------



## notechistiger (Jun 19, 2008)

That's so funny. Did people read the comments at the end? So true, so true...


----------



## Oenpelli-Girl (Jun 19, 2008)

Weiro........i bet he was crazy.


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 19, 2008)

haha, thats so funny!!


----------



## Ranch Hand (Jun 19, 2008)

:shock::shock::shock: thats too funny!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Tim.Arm (Jun 19, 2008)

*Hahah hes a retard.*


----------



## slim6y (Jun 19, 2008)

Setting a dangerous snake on your girlfriend is a disgusting thing for a man to do. If he did do it he deserves to be behind bars for a very long time.

- Carol, London

Taunting your girlfriend with your snake? So many innuendos, so little time...

- Jay, Bristol

these were comments taken from the site - they're not mine and they most certainly don't actually express my own opinions - however the second one did to more of an extent....


----------



## slim6y (Jun 19, 2008)

Timmo said:


> *Hahah hes a retart.*



HAHA you spelt retard wrong!


----------



## jessb (Jun 19, 2008)

Timmo said:


> *Hahah hes a retart.*


 

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## JJS. (Jun 19, 2008)

"Setting a dangerous snake on your girlfriend is a disgusting thing for a man to do. If he did do it he deserves to be behind bars for a very long time.

- Carol, London"

Beware the dangerous albino python........


----------



## sockbat (Jun 19, 2008)

Thats just funny


----------



## Iron_chef (Jun 19, 2008)

Its not his python you have to worry about its his brothers Juan and Pedro with their killer attack trained Sloth that protects their low-rider. 

¡Aqu?* aclamaciones que él consigue taunted con una serpiente más grande en idiota sangriento de la cárcel!


----------



## BiteMee (Jun 20, 2008)

haha classic  what a numb nut !!!!


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jun 20, 2008)

Ha ha, good story. I just love the media though. The pic really isn't an Albino Python now is it? LOL


----------

